
NY State seeking tech volunteers to help fight Covid-19 - amgreg
https://www.ny.gov/programs/new-york-state-covid-19-technology-swat-team
======
j2bax
Is there another post that has more traction? Seems like this should be on
front page! (not my post)

~~~
amgreg
I agree! How can we give this more visibility?

